# AA MiniMag Collection



## Roy (Nov 24, 2002)

Here is a picture of my collection of AA MiniMags in factory colors. It is, to my knowledge, now comlpete! I would like to thank those members of The CPF that have helped me in this quest.

*edited 12-15-02:* New picture and new lists.
*edited 12-20-02* New picture and new lists.
*edited 07-18-03* New picture and new lists
*edited 10-29-03* New picture and new lists
*edited 07-10-04* New picture and new lists






Top row L-R: Green, Lime Green, Jade, Light Blue, Blue, Dark Blue/Purple, Purple/Violet, Fuschia, Pink, Red 

Bottom row L-R: Copper, Black, Orange, Gold, Silver, Pewter/Gray, Bronze, Camo, Flag


Here is turbodog's (Jeff) collection as of 12-31-03.


----------



## txwest (Nov 24, 2002)

Roy,
If you're interested in getting any of the NASCAR lights, Smokeymoutain Knife works has them on sale now. TX (nice collection)


----------



## Lightsaber (Nov 24, 2002)

Wow! Great collection. I really like the idea with the shelving. Before you leave your house you can grab the flashlight flavor of the day and take it with you.


----------



## Roy (Nov 24, 2002)

Actually these have no batteries in them! I have 4 other Minimags that are all modified with pills, dropins, sandwitches and tailcap switches that I use for light!


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Nov 24, 2002)

Well, it it makes sense to only have batteries in flashlights that you use. Why take the chance of ruining part or all of a collection??


----------



## PJD (Nov 26, 2002)

Roy...WHERE did you find the orange one!? I've been looking everywhere for an orange Solitaire and 2XAAA MiniMag...Thanx, and that's a great looking collection!

PJD


----------



## Pellidon (Nov 26, 2002)

One of the Wal Mart's in my area has Solitaires in Lime, Jade and Brown (bronze?) plus the standard colors. Did not see Gold or light blue. They also package some Solitaires with the Nite Ize flexible holder which conveniently holds an Arc AAA. Give your light legs. 

I found an Orange in Mexico in a Hotel gift shop. It was of the newer style with the flat tail seal. Mag claims it is an older color. 

Target also has the new green shade Mag calls Jade. Kind of between dark green and lime. Comes in all the series up to at least 3D.


----------



## Roy (Nov 26, 2002)

I found most by either checking on e-bay or doing google searches for "AA Minimag "color"".


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Nov 27, 2002)

Roy I tried a google search with "maglite aa pink" and found this German place that offers the aa's in pink and the aaa and solitaires in pink too..don't know if it's fer real tho'... good luck ...




http://www.waffenzimmermann.ch/sites/licht/maglite.htm


----------



## Roy (Nov 27, 2002)

I think that the ".ch" in the address means that it is in the Czech Republic. I don't read Czeck and it ain't in English!



Nice to know that the Pink is out there somewhere. Thanks.


----------



## Xrunner (Nov 27, 2002)

I vaguely remember seeing a pink one somewhere around a while back. Now if I could only remember where. I'll check on it and get back to you if by chance I find one.

-Mike


----------



## Pellidon (Nov 27, 2002)

Lime greens on backorder at DevDepot.com! Expected arrival 12-1. Let's hope they are lime and not dark green or teal....


----------



## larry (Nov 28, 2002)

Roy,

the ch country code is switzerland. check out
www.webmaster.bham.ac.uk/country_codes.html
for the complete list of country codes.

Larry


----------



## Roy (Dec 2, 2002)

Mike,

My first orange AA Minimag was a Tony Stewart NASCAR version. Has a copy of his signature on the battery tube. I was trying to collect Minimags that had no indorsement on them. The Lime Green and Orange came ftom www.toolworks.com in germany and the really dark Blue/Purple one came from Galls in New Zealand!

*ADDED:* 

Where did you get a BRONZE AA Minimag? I don't have that color! I'11 trade you my daughter for it!


----------



## Empath (Dec 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by INRETECH:
> *- I go to TARGET and they had 100s of GREENs
> *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">The ones at Target are Jade. There are green ones also, but apparently the Jade ones were a special introduction through Target.


----------



## Roy (Dec 2, 2002)

I don't have a Target store here!



Anyone want to get me a JADE AA Minimag? Fulley reembursed for your expenses of course!!!


----------



## DavidW (Dec 2, 2002)

Here's the nascar series:

http://www.valuumall.com/aanascar.htm

www.action-lights.com used to have them to but are no longer listed. They carried them as a set with a nice wooden box to put them in.


----------



## INRETECH (Dec 3, 2002)

I had only seen:

) Black
) Red
) Blue
) Silver
) Bronze

And then, out of the blue - I go to TARGET and they had 100s of GREENs

I have never seen Orange or Gold
I contacted a plating company and they want $100 to GOLD PLATE (real gold) the AA MAGLITE


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Dec 3, 2002)

I found this on some b-board. I have no idea about the validity of the claim

- Vikas

"Orchard Supply Hardware has the Mini maglite on sale for $5.99. Several colors were in stock. Purple, blue, silver, red, and green as I remember. Hopefully this helps someone out. 
"


----------



## Hemingray (Dec 3, 2002)

CH is Switzerland, CZ is Czech (sp?) republic.

Nice color collection of Mini Mag AAs.

/ed brown in the frozen republic


----------



## ramptapult (Dec 3, 2002)

Roy has any one helped you out w/ the jade aa from Target, I saw quite a few there today.


----------



## Roy (Dec 3, 2002)

ram..

Not yet.


----------



## ramptapult (Dec 4, 2002)

Roy...

I can send you one wednesday, send me your vitals. 
Scott


----------



## JohnG (Dec 4, 2002)

Nice collection, Roy.

I just saw light brown, or bronze ones at a Sears Hardware store near me. $9.99.

Not sure if it's the same as your #6 or not.


----------



## Brotherscrim (Dec 4, 2002)

Roy, you should arrainge them by color: Black for infared, ROYGBIV, then the metals maybe (i dunno, maybe silver for UV or something), then the flag...


----------



## Roy (Dec 4, 2002)

Scott, 

E-mail me the particulars, ie., cost plus shipping and metod of payment....I can do PayPal, check or MO.

[email protected]


----------



## Pellidon (Dec 6, 2002)

I am thinking the color descriptions on the site below are just clever marketing ploys. What do you all think?

http://shop.store.yahoo.com/jeanswesterner/minmagligbrg.html

Ruby Red, Platinum and Vibrant Purple?


----------



## INRETECH (Dec 7, 2002)

I checked into getting a 2AA MAGLITE plated with GOLD, it was $100 EACH !!


----------



## Roy (Dec 7, 2002)

BRONZE! I keep seeing reference to Bronze AA Minimags. Can anyone buy one and ship it to me?


----------



## Pellidon (Dec 7, 2002)

I have been to two or three Wal Mart stores that have Bronze Solitaire's. They have these mini end of Aisle "grab buy" stands that have these little guys in different colors for $4.99. Colors I have seen are purple, red, black , lime green, teal, grey, silver, blue and bronze, which is definitely a brown color. I haven't seen a real bronze AA in years. 

But I am looking......

UPDATE: Devdepot.com does have lime green AA Mini's. Less the one I have now.


----------



## franken2 (Dec 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by INRETECH:
> *I checked into getting a 2AA MAGLITE plated with GOLD, it was $100 EACH !!*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">wow! that would sure be different, but naahh!


----------



## Velcro (Dec 15, 2002)

Roy, I recall the Mini Mag is also available in a satin / gun metal grey color. Nice collection btw.

Greetings,
Velcro


----------



## Roy (Dec 15, 2002)

Just edited the first posting with a new picture and lists. Added the Jade color and rearranged the Minimags in a more spectrum order.


----------



## Velcro (Dec 15, 2002)




----------



## Roy (Dec 15, 2002)

Vel....

I have it listed as Pewter/Gray. I have two of them and one package was called Pewter and the other was called Grey. Same with the purple...ordered one called Violet and it turns out to be the same color as one marked Purple. They seem to like to change the color names!


----------



## Flashlightboy (Dec 15, 2002)

Roy,

Although I'm not interested in parting with it (belongs to the wife unit) I have a pink light that I picked up directly from Mag several years ago.

I was in the area, went to the factory and asked. They didn't think they did but checked anyway. Surprising themselves, the returned with one and said that it was the very last one with the old style tailcap.






By that I mean that the spare bulb holder is machined unstead of that red, Monopoly looking, thing.

I didn't think that a pink light was anything special but hot damn, I think I'm going to Disneyland!


----------



## Roy (Dec 15, 2002)

Jeff....

Put that thing in a frame and hang it on the wall! That'sa one rare flashlight!!!


----------



## Velcro (Dec 15, 2002)

Roy, now I see it. Had to refresh the page like 5 times to get the new picture and on the old one, it was hard to tell.

Nice collection, now you just need the brown one (and the pink).





Greetings,
Velcro


----------



## Roy (Dec 15, 2002)

BROWN?!?!?


----------



## Velcro (Dec 16, 2002)

Well, brown-ish. Bronze, tan, you know.

Greetings,
Velcro


----------



## Velcro (Dec 16, 2002)

It's the color that comes after the silver one.

Velcro


----------



## Roy (Dec 16, 2002)

Jeff, can you post a picture of your Pink?


----------



## Roy (Dec 16, 2002)

My HP4400c scanner has enough depth-of-field that I can scan most stuff directly! Try scanning the Pink directly. Most of the pictures that I've posted have be taken with the scanner and not a camera.


----------



## Flashlightboy (Dec 17, 2002)

Roy,

I don't have pic posting capability e.g., no access to a digital camera but I do have a scanner if that helps.

I might be able to take a regular photo and then scan it when the pictures come back. I've never done the 'scan to a web page' before so I'm a little unfamiliar with the process.


----------



## JohnG (Dec 18, 2002)

Roy,

I stopped by the Sears Hardware store where I had seen the brownish colored MMs to pick one up for you, but found none!
Either they sold out because they are $2 off this week, or I mistook a Craftsman for a MM.
(They did have Craftsman in that color).

Sorry


----------



## Roy (Dec 20, 2002)

New picture and list in the first posting! Thanks to "ratox" I now have a Bronze (Brown?)! Other than the pink, anyone know of any more factory colors? Ratox has a really nice one in a color scheme he calls "Spectrum"! Thanks everyone for your time and effort in helping me with this collection!


----------



## ramptapult (Dec 22, 2002)

Roy's fabulous collection has me on the hunt to finish my humble assortment, I'm after the following AA minimags-
-
Light Blue
Dark Blue
gold
-
Can anyone help?


----------



## logicnerd411 (Dec 22, 2002)

Wow, very nice collection, Roy!


----------



## Velcro (Dec 23, 2002)

Roy, are you aware of Mag's Americana Limited Edition?





Each light has an American icon; a native American, an American (bald) eagle and the Statue of Liberty. They come in a nice wooden display case too.



You can find more info here.

There is also a Nascar series.





And to top things off, there's also another camo color.





Greetings,
Velcro


----------



## INRETECH (Dec 24, 2002)

I have LOTS of Jade 2AA Cases; if you are still interested contact me

[email protected]


----------



## Roy (Jan 13, 2003)

Back in December I sent a picture of my AA Minimag collection to Maglite with a query as to what colors I'm missing. Got the following responses back from Don at Maglite:

"Your collection looks pretty complete, re: the gold light I cannot tell if it is the 18K gold over brass or just the gold anodized light, in either case you are missing one or the other. Also, I don't think you have pink, at least I can't tell."

I received a second response from Don about the gold Minimag:

"The gold plate over brass was discontinued in the late 80's."

Sooooo......now I need the PINK and an 18K GOLD plated over brass Minimag!


----------



## Roy (Feb 27, 2003)

BTTT


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 1, 2003)

I was thinking about my collection of AA Mini Mags, and I have two I don't see in your collection. Back in the late eighties or so I acquired a gold AA Mini Maglite. It's not the bright gold like you have; I have one of those. It's a darker color. Not as dark as the bronze color; I've seen one of those. It's just sort of a darker, duller, less brassy looking gold color. Around the same time, I also got a silver AA Mini Mag. It's like the gold one: a darker, duller silver than the current silver ones. I have no idea where I bought them; probably mail order, as they weren't very common back then. I have no idea if they are rare or not, but I find it curious that the management at Mag Instruments didn't know about them. 

Good luck finding a 18K gold plated one; I have a feeling they don't come up for sale very often. But perhaps if you check eBay every week, with a structured search to screen out as many false hits, you might find one, sooner or later. I hate to think of what the price would be, though!


----------



## Flashlightboy (Mar 4, 2003)

This continues to be an intersting post. 

Roy, I've previously posted that I have one of the elusive pink MMs and you've asked me to post a pic.

I haven't forgotten about you but I don't have a digital camera but I do have access to a scanner. Do I simply scan the light? It seems sort of crude and irreverant. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

The pink light definately exists and I'm not making it up just for attention! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## Roy (Mar 4, 2003)

My Hp4400c scanner has enough depth-of-field to take a good picture of the minimag. Most of the pictures I post are taken this way. The picture will need to be resized to no more than 600 pixels wide. Give it a shot...I'd like to see the Pink! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2003)

Roy, 
about the gold-plated one... Have you ever concidered electroplating it yourself? I have used an Au- based solution (not sure if they still carry it, but I got it from Conrad) to gold-plate some things, and it worked rather well. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I just hooked up the part on one, and the fluid on the other side of a powersupply, had patience and buffed afterwards... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif Just make sure the polarity is correct, you don't want an electrode coated with gold... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## Xrunner (Mar 10, 2003)

Sounds like an interesting idea, have you ever electroplated a flashlight? I see a new trend coming: gold Arc's that can be worn as clothing accessories and provide backup light at the same time. "But honey, now it looks good (to normal people) and provides light" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

-Mike


----------



## LEDagent (Mar 11, 2003)

"Bling bling.....yo"


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 14, 2003)

You didn't mention camo. I have had a camo mini mag for a few years. Seems to have a very tough finish, not like HA II.


----------



## shankus (Apr 6, 2003)

Anyone found the pink one yet?


----------



## bucken (Apr 6, 2003)

Getting closer...

Asked our friendly Surefire Dealer recently if they ever had any pink AA Mags. He says, "Yes! The wife, I think, still has it in her purse, right now. Somebody offered us a whole bucket of AA Mags a while back. Since they looked like new, and were in all different colors, we bought them. The wife took a liking to the pink one cause it seemed unusual, but I'm sure she'll sell it to you."

Upon asking her about the light, she said that someone else had noticed it when she was scrummaging through her purse a couple months ago. They asked if they could buy it and, since their business is to sell flashlights, she sold it immediately.

True story. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## INRETECH (Apr 21, 2003)

A friend of mine found a MAGLITE "knock-off" (cheap-copy) in a store somewhere and it was bright GOLD color


----------



## LEDmodMan (May 12, 2003)

Roy:
FYI: Here's a link to another thread with a link to a german site with the REAL gold minimag, the Americana set, and maybe even the pink one! mag light


----------



## I_rv_too (May 13, 2003)

I emailed that Swiss company, Waffenzimmermann ... and got the following response:

Dear Mr. Watts

We can deliver you 2 Maglite AA in pink
The prices you will find in the internet.
Postage is SFr. 33.- up to 2 kilos

Sincerely
P. Zimmermann


----- Original Message ----- 
From: Charles Watts 
To: [email protected] 
Sent: Thursday, May 01, 2003 3:00 PM
Subject: PINK 2AA Maglite


Hello. Do you speak English?

Are your 2AA Maglite PINK flashlights solid PINK, from the Maglite factory?


----------



## sflate (May 13, 2003)

Group buy anyone? I'd take several Pink and Gold.


----------



## x-ray (May 13, 2003)

Great find I_rv_too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

I'm sure Roy will be very interested in this.

Here's a link to the Maglite section of their website.


----------



## I_rv_too (May 14, 2003)

Well, the place lists on the website they have Pink 2AA maglites ... and confirm via email they have Pink 2AA maglites ... guess one of us has to work up enough nerve (and trust) to just order a couple of pink 2AA flashlights and see what we get.

Do we have any Swiss members of CPF?


----------



## Roy (May 14, 2003)

I did not see any way to order anything and no way to pay for it if I could. I've been watching all of this and have been ready to pounce! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## I_rv_too (May 14, 2003)

Roy ... email Patrizia Zimmerman at [email protected] for ordering instructions. 

It took about 10 days for her to answer my original email.


----------



## sflate (May 14, 2003)

Did you email her in english? I'd be willing to take the chance if I could speak the language.


----------



## Roy (May 14, 2003)

e-mail sent!


----------



## I_rv_too (May 15, 2003)

Looking at the website link ... I think the 2AA maglights are on sale for $38 SF ... which is about US$28. 

Ouch!

Factor in SF$33 shipping (about US$25) and you are going to really have to want them, Roy (and I know you do!).

Also, this is buyer beware stuff ... I mean, the website leads one to believe they have the Pink maglite. Her email leads one to believe they are available.

But until someone bites the bullet, we won't know if they spray painted a black mag with Pink paint.

And the price. 

Ouch!


----------



## Roy (May 15, 2003)

Here is the responce I got from the e-mail I sent yesterday:

"Dear Sir
Thanks for your interest in our products
I am sending you the prices in Swiss Francs of the Maglite
MAGLITE AA IN PINK - SFR. 38.-
Cost for postage to USA SFR. 33.-

Sincerely
P. Zimmermann"

Anyone know what the exchange rate from Swiss Francs to USD? And how to get a MO in Swiss Frencs?


----------



## x-ray (May 15, 2003)

1 Swiss Franc = 0.75 USD

So the total including shipping will be roughly $53


----------



## Velcro (May 15, 2003)

That would be 28.6847 USD and 24.9090 USD respectively.

http://www.xe.com/ucc/


----------



## sflate (May 15, 2003)

Any discount if we group buy? Depending on how many we'd want, I'd be willing to put out the money and handle the paypal, shipping, etc.. (unless the demand is too high)


----------



## Roy (May 15, 2003)

She did not answer my inquiry about Paypal in the query I sent yesterday. Even though they are on the internet, they don't seem to be set-up for international business.


----------



## I_rv_too (May 16, 2003)

Roy ... wouldn't you be better off emailing her your credit card number and expiration? 

That way they could make the charge in Swiss franks ... which your credit card would convert to US dollars on your statement. You would also get a close-to-institutional exchange rate that way.

I would think that a credit card charge would offer you more protection if the pink mini-mag turns out to be spray painted.


----------



## BugLightGeek (May 16, 2003)

Yeah, I agree. Definately use your credit card.
If we do do (doo doo /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif) a group buy, I think I'd like one as well.


----------



## shankus (May 17, 2003)

I'm in for one if there is a group buy, possibly 2, if the shipping is lessened to a reasonable price by buying multiple lights. 

They should arrive very quick, as I'm almost sure that for that shipping price, they are putting them on an SR-71, and flying them over here.

I would really like to put my MadMax+ Q3, in a pink Mini-Mag.


----------



## shankus (May 19, 2003)

So, no one is interested in a group buy? I would handle it, but I don't have a credit card.


----------



## freewheelin' (May 21, 2003)

Check the prices here for the NASCAR mini mags.
http://www.casexx.com/nascar_mag-lites.htm
@ 2 fer $14.00 it doesn't seem bad at all.


----------



## shankus (May 23, 2003)

I posted in B/S/T, to guage interest in a group buy. The thread is here:
Gauging interest in pink MiniMag group buy.


----------



## ramptapult (Jun 17, 2003)

well, with the possibility of the pink mini's on the way, this thread; as well as roys great display has prompted me to find the following aa mini's to round out my collection:

Bronze
lt blue 
dark blue/purple

i have a gold plated one from back in the day, but someone..... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif carved my initials into the head assembly so either/both the golds have to be found as well 

can any one help?


----------



## Roy (Jun 17, 2003)

I got my darkblue/purple from Gall's in New Zealand. www.galls.co.nz About $30.00 USD with shipping. 

Light Green/Lime and Orange came from www.toolshop.de in Germany.


----------



## Pellidon (Jun 17, 2003)

That toolworks is a software place. I bought Chessmaster X000 there years ago. Tried toolworks.de and com.de just in case de means germany.


----------



## Roy (Jun 17, 2003)

Good catch! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Made the correction to www.toolshop.de


----------



## ramptapult (Jun 17, 2003)

i tried galls a few months ago for a blue/purple aa minimag
and had no luck.........the search continues


----------



## ramptapult (Jun 20, 2003)

had great luck getting an orange and a lime green from www.toolshop.de as listed above .. thanks


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 29, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*ramptapult said:*
well, with the possibility of the pink mini's on the way, this thread; as well as roys great display has prompted me to find the following aa mini's to round out my collection:

Bronze
lt blue 
dark blue/purple

i have a gold plated one from back in the day, but someone..... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif carved my initials into the head assembly so either/both the golds have to be found as well 

can any one help? 

[/ QUOTE ]

PM sent...


----------



## LEDmodMan (Jul 9, 2003)

If anyone is interested, a certain someone (ahem, me) has two NIB Bronze Minimags I was planning on putting up on B/S/T, but if someone here wants them, they're yours for $15 each plus shipping (your choice). Send me a PM if interested and we'll work out the details.

Slight sidenote story:
I *hand delivered* a light blue and a bronze minimag to ChrisM in Green River, Utah, near where he lives (private deal). I happened to be driving through there within days of shipping them to him, so instead of shipping them we met up for a short time and made the exchange (but don't expect the same service unless I happen to be planning on driving through your neighborhood in the near future /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif ).


----------



## sflate (Jul 9, 2003)

PM sent!


----------



## ramptapult (Jul 9, 2003)

PM sent!


----------



## LEDmodMan (Jul 10, 2003)

OK, two deals in progress. Will post again if they're still available.

I picked these lights (3 bronze, 1 light blue) up at a local knife shop that didn't even know they had them. I spied them lights way back in the corner of one of their display cases. Who knows how long they've been there. They still have the older style plastic boxes (not blister packs), so I would guess they're at least 10 years old if not older. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif You never know what you'll find if you just keep your eyes peeled... 

*edit*
The three bronze and one light blue mini's have all been sold. Sorry. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## ramptapult (Jul 11, 2003)

I would take the light blue and one more bronze if possible.
sending PM.


----------



## ramptapult (Jul 11, 2003)

PM sent.


----------



## Jeritall (Jul 14, 2003)

I feel like inspector Clouseu in the "Pink Panther" except I'm after the elusive Pink Minimag(AA). I didn't even know I was a collector until I "stumbled" on CPF. I followed the pursuit for the pink up to the point where someone had found them (somewhere in Europe?)and seemed willing to part with a few. I would really like one. Now like the good inspector I have lost the thread, can't find it and need someone to give me a clue. 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2003)

Jeritall look here


----------



## Jeritall (Jul 14, 2003)

Clouseu crashes again.Hmmm, guess I'll go for the gold..Thanks


----------



## Roy (Jul 18, 2003)

*Completed AA MiniMag Collection*

To the best of my knowledge, my collection is now complete! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

I would like to thank all the kind folks here at CPF for their help in my quest! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Top Row L>R Green, Lime Green, Jade, Light Blue, Blue, Dark Blue/Purple, Purple/Violet, Pink, Red, Flag





Bottom Row L>R Black, Orange, Gold, Silver, Pewter/Gray, Bronze, Camo


----------



## MenaceSQL (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: Complete AA MiniMag Collection*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: Complete AA MiniMag Collection*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif Nice collection there Roy! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Do you have plans for your collection, or will they be staying as is?

I think you should put MM+Q3Ls in all of them! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Roy (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: Completed AA MiniMag Collection*

Dat2zip would like me to do that also! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif Actually, none of them have batteries installed.

I was just looking...the instructions are dated 1987! No wonder the pinks are hard to find! It also has the old style switch, which I think someone else has allready reported.


----------



## sflate (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: Completed AA MiniMag Collection*

Nice collection Roy, and thanks to you as well for getting
me started on collecting the mini-mags. Didn't you post that you had the 18kt gold mini-mag as well? I don't see it in your picture. Do you plan on getting any of the corporate logo or other misc mini-mags like Nascar spectrum or checkered flag? I recently aquired a mini-mag handed out at the Bush/Cheney inaugural. It's now one of my favorites. 







BTW,where'd ya get the fram you are storing your lights in, or did you make that?


----------



## Roy (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: Completed AA MiniMag Collection*

A friend made the display case for me.

Someone else has the 14c Gold on brass Minimag. Mine is the anodized gold finish.


I've not thought much about collecting other minimags....could be an neverending search.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: Completed AA MiniMag Collection*

[ QUOTE ]
*Roy said:*
I was just looking...the instructions are dated 1987! No wonder the pinks are hard to find! 

[/ QUOTE ]
Holy cow!!! I just checked the instructions that came with my pink, and sure as {vulgar term for feces}, the instructions are dated 1987.
I guess I can't put an Opalec in mine, but I ought to be able to put a Magma LED or an orange-red InReTech module in it. (Both of these keep the original reflector inside the Mini Mag, so I can't lose it or hear that crunchy sound as it goes up the vaccum cleaner).


----------



## ksbman (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: Completed AA MiniMag Collection*

I just ordered some switches P/N 108-211 from these people for two of my pink MiniMags. 

I also ordered a flag MM. Shipping was $4.85.


----------



## ramptapult (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: Completed AA MiniMag Collection*

Roys great display has me looking for the following minimags
-
light blue 
dark blue
gold
-
can anyone help? 
thanks scott


----------



## Roy (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: Completed AA MiniMag Collection*

Scott look here. This place is in Germany but they take US credit cards. They have some hard to get colors.


----------



## ramptapult (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: Completed AA MiniMag Collection*

Roy thanks. I got my orange and lime green from them last year, thanks to your lead. I still need:

-
light blue (# 4 top row from your display)
dark blue /purple (#6 top row)
gold (#3 bottom row)
-
the search continues.........


----------



## paulr (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: Completed AA MiniMag Collection*

Question for minimag collectors: do collectors care about marking variations in a given model and color of flashlight? I have an early black 2AA Minimag which says "Ontario CA" on the bezel. I'm wondering whether that's of any collector interest. If not, I'll probably just offer it to the guy on BST who's looking for Minimags to modify. I'm looking to get rid of my Mag stuff because of the Mag vs. Arc lawsuit.


----------



## shankus (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: Completed AA MiniMag Collection*

That's a good question, Paul. I think if I were collecting them, I would want the older and newer varieties.

Myself, I prefer the newer ones because the two older ones I have won't accept the newer high capacity NiMH cells I have. (Sanyo 2100 mAh, Greeny NoName 2000 mAh, PowerEX 2200 mAh)

The pink Mini-Mag I just got in the group buy is an older one, and refuses these high capacity cells, as well.


----------



## shankus (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: Completed AA MiniMag Collection*

You can install an Opalec in an older Mini-Mag, you just cut the plastic pegs from the bottom of the Opalec, or use a Dremel to grind them so they match the flats of the older switch. I did the latter, and it works fine.


----------



## Ross (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: Completed AA MiniMag Collection*

hi folks, I found another minimag on ebay - see it here . It's the Ferrari collectors edition apparently.
Just thought it may interest someone here.

Ross


----------



## ramptapult (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: Completed AA MiniMag Collection*

I only need 2 of these colors to complete my collection/quest, can anyone help?
-
light blue (#4 top row in Roy's display)
dark blue (#6 top row)
- 

the search continues...........;-p


----------



## highlandsun (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Completed AA MiniMag Collection*

Now that I've started installing the rest of my InReTech set into these MiniMags, I think it's time to find matching colors. I'd like a green for my green Inretech, and I think jade will do nicely for the cyan. I have red and blue, looks like I need a light blue mag and the Royal Blue Inretech. I'd also like a gold for my amber adapter. Suggestions for places to order?


----------



## ramptapult (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: Completed AA MiniMag Collection*

Red and blue, just about anywhere.
Jade is a Target exclusive
Green are out there, try google search
Gold and light blue, good luck.

Happy hunting.


----------



## Roy (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: Completed AA MiniMag Collection*

I got the dark blue/purple from Gall's in New Zealand. I had ordered the light blue and they sent the wrong one...the dark blue/purple...an unknown color.


----------



## highlandsun (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: Completed AA MiniMag Collection*

Thanks, I guess I'll try Target first and go from there.


----------



## INRETECH (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Completed AA MiniMag Collection*

I have contacted a plating company, and they wanted $100 to Gold-Plate the AA Flashlight

A friend of mine found a Taiwan "rip-off" of the MagLite in GOLD at some discount store, and it looks like someone ran the Maglite thru a copy-machine


----------



## Roy (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Completed AA MiniMag Collection*

If anyone comes upon a shiney gold MM, check the inside of the battery tube! The authenic gold MM is 14ct Gold on Brass! Look for Brass on the inside of the body.


----------



## raggie33 (Sep 18, 2003)

the flag one is my fav


----------



## turbodog (Sep 25, 2003)

I have an *undisclosed* source for MINT orange minimags. What I wanna know is 1) is the german store reliable enough to me to just order there 2) if not, is there any interest in a group buy of them. I am still checking, but price delivered to me would be about $34 each from my source. They also *might* be able to get other old colors as well. Please do _not_ ask where I found them. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif

Thanks!


----------



## turbodog (Sep 25, 2003)

getting no replies here... made new thread in another forum


----------



## BugLightGeek (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Completed AA MiniMag Collection*

Look at what is on eBay...gold minimag


----------



## Roy (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Completed AA MiniMag Collection*

Bumpty, bump, bump!


----------



## JonSidneyB (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Completed AA MiniMag Collection*

ummm, do you have the rare George Bush Inagural Rose colored AA MiniMag???


----------



## Roy (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Completed AA MiniMag Collection*

No, I don't collect MiniMags with indorsements. I do have a pair of rose colored glasses though! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## voodoogreg (Oct 28, 2003)

Nice! i didn't know they had made that many! i ahve been looking for a green and they don't show it on the website.
now i really got to start looking! VDG


----------



## voodoogreg (Oct 28, 2003)

Newbie Q: what is pills, dropin's, snadwith's'and i think i can figure out what a tailcap sw is. where do i get these, and what do they do? VDG


----------



## Hoghead (Oct 28, 2003)

voodoogreg
I sent you a PM to answer your questions.


----------



## Roy (Oct 29, 2003)

I just updated the picture and the list in the very first posting in this thread to include the new Fuschia colored MiniMag.


----------



## BugLightGeek (Nov 12, 2003)

check this out...is it a new minimag color?
new color?


----------



## Xrunner (Nov 24, 2003)

Very nice collection... is the camo one a little longer than the others? Thanks

-Mike


----------



## Roy (Nov 24, 2003)

NO...just looks that way. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## turbodog (Dec 21, 2003)

Ok in the interest of all who might want to collect these things. I am putting up my CURRENT maglite part # listing. I encourage all to add to it.

Please cite your sources if possible. A very large part of my #s come from web pages and order forms that have them listed. I have looked at a current master part # list from mag also. I tried to make sure I had at least 2 sources that agreed on a part # before listing it. Note: I have decent info that these #s are slanted toward the USA. Other countries "may" have different suffixes.

I am putting this up for the good of all, and to request that anyone who has part #s for bronze, light blue, and other rare colors put them here.

First, a "complete" color listing:

Green
Lime Green
Jade
Light Blue
Blue
Dark Blue/Purple
Purple/Violet
Pink
Red
Flag
Black
Orange
Gold
14k gold on brass host
Silver
Pewter/Gray
Bronze
Camo
blue shimmer
copper
americana (3 light collection)
ice blue
charcoal
nascar spectrum
maglite racing


Now, the real info:

format is:
<color>
<part #> <source of info> <notes>
(the letter "L" is common in their part numbers, I have denoted "L" as capital "L" to help tell it from the small letter "i" and from items that I could not tell if they were "i" or "l")

light blue
m2a60L ? (regular blue w/ knife?)
m2a796

bronze
m2a076 mag

black
m2a01h
m2a016
m2a01L
m2a01c
m2addL
m2a49L w/swiss army knife
m2addL (smooth)
*** available anywhere ***

camo
m2a02h
m2a02L
m2a-camo

red
m2a036
m2a03h
m2a03L
m2ared
m2adel
m2a03r
m2adeL (smooth)

gold (anodized version)
m2a046
m2a04L

orange
m2aauh
m2aauL
m2aauhe (from blister pack of one I bought)

jade
m2aish (from blister pack) target exclusive

gray/pewter
m2a94L
m2a09h
m2a-pew
m2adhL (smooth)
m2aadhl (smooth)

silver
m2a106
m2a10h
m2a10L
m2a-sil

light blue

blue (regular blue most people think of)
("stock" color mag makes year after year)
m2a116
m2a11h
m2a11L
m2adfl (smooth, might not be this color blue though)

midnight blue
m2afdL

dark green
m2a396
m2a39h
m2a39L
m2a-grn
m2adgL (smooth)

lime green
m2aczL
m2aczh
m2adjL (smooth)

flag
m2aaeL
m2a-flag
m2a-flg
m2aaeh

purple
m2a986
m2a98h
m2a-pur
m2adiL (smooth)
m2a98L

pink
m2a126

bronze
m2a05(1/L) nylon case
m2a13(1/L) camo nylon case
above 2 p/n from http://www.sncbrun.com/_minir6.htm
as of 11-2003 they do not have any more

fuschia
m2aaevl (from action-lights) smooth barrel

americana (3 light set)
MAG-Y2ABXE (from action-lights)

racing
mag-M2ABWLE
part # 104-000-014
these are from my light received 12-2004

nascar spectrum
m2acvh
part # 106-000-474

copper
(S)m2ajyk or m2ajyh (not sure which)
available @ target 7-2004

blueshimmer aka BLS
(s)m2akgn
pn/ 106-000-779
available @ wal-mart 9-2004

ice blue
m2akbn (from pellidon/cpf)

charcoal
m2akdn (from pellidon/cpf)

************
notes:

m2a is aa mag designator
m3a is aaa mag designator

H suffix is blister pack w/ holster
L suffix is presentation box
C suffix is combo pack/rubber head/lenses/clip/lanyard
6 suffix is blister pack w/ batteries and light only
2 suffix is presentation box also?
D as 7th char means smooth barrel?

****************


----------



## ramptapult (Dec 30, 2003)

Turbo well done. Congrats on completion of you collection. Any Pics? Your listing is great. Were you able to get both golds? If not, which one did you get? Any leads on a light blue?


----------



## EvilLithiumMan (Dec 30, 2003)

O.K. - Now the easiest way to scare me is to admit that you have matching shoes for each of these. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## turbodog (Dec 31, 2003)

Been too busy to take picture (work for myself, new 8 mo baby, building a house). Also, I hate posting it up here. I'd be more inclined to take a pic if I could email it to someone and they would sock it up here.

Yes, I got both golds.

No leads on a light blue, but I really spent my time looking for bronze. Light blue sort of fell into my lap at the last minute (so did bronze actually). 

I found a tentative lead on a bronze somewhere in Germany. If someone is interested I could dig up where I found it. Maybe a group buy...?

This search process can be easier with the correct part #s. My list is a good starting point, but I don't have #s for the most rare ones. Funny thing... the bronze that I just got came in an unopened blister pack. I was saying "yeah!, I can get a part # now!". It was packaged in pewter package... no part # today.

Wait a minute... I checked my PMs just now. Zeppert PMed me a while back about a source he has overseas for light blue (hope he doesn't mind me putting his name up here). Check with him.

Again, thanks to: garmingpsmap, sflate, shankus and the others who helped me.


----------



## turbodog (Dec 31, 2003)

Thanks to Roy for hosting the picture and then sending me the link.







Left to right colors are:
bronze, midnight blue, lime green, dark green, orange, red, pewter, 14k gold, anodized gold, flag, light blue, pink, purple, camo, jade, fuschia, regular blue.

I also have silver, but forgot to throw in it the pile.


----------



## sflate (Dec 31, 2003)

I see you are only missing the 'hard to find' Black. Luckily for you I have one and I'm willing to sell it to you! Just kidding - Nice collection.


----------



## turbodog (Dec 31, 2003)

Yeah, that actually occurred to me. I need a NEW black to match all these lights. I am ala roy having a case built for them in february.


----------



## Roy (Jan 28, 2004)

I have a "JADE" aa MiniMag for sale in the B/S/T Forum.


----------



## fishnfst (Jan 31, 2004)

Good looking collection. My partner was a distributor for mag and kel lite back in the late eighties. He has an extensive collection of different colors. His most prized one is one of a hundred that mag made special order for a client. The body is 14 or 18k gold. That sucker is heavy I couldn't figure it out the first time I checked it out.


----------



## Roy (Feb 10, 2004)

For collectors.....I saw two PINK 2xAA MiniMags for sale in the B/S/T Forum!


----------



## Sigman (Mar 16, 2004)

I didn't really know whether to post this here or in the "Dealer's Forum" - but thought it most appropriate in this thread.

These folks are selling the Lime Green Mini-Mag as a St. Patrick's day special.


----------



## utomatoe (Mar 16, 2004)

They've been on "sale" for at least a month, I've had my eye on them /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

I guess it wasn't until recently they spammed all their customers that more ppl found out


----------



## Pellidon (Mar 19, 2004)

I just returned from a gunshow and one of the dealers had a gold in a glass case. $7.50 later it followed me home. 

Now I just need a Light Blue to finish.


----------



## turbodog (Mar 20, 2004)

You should have cleaned him out.


----------



## Velcro (Mar 20, 2004)

I believe there's a second camouflage color. Don't know for sure though...


----------



## turbodog (Mar 21, 2004)

Best I remember this has been discussed. As far is I know, there is/was only 1.


----------



## ramptapult (Mar 21, 2004)

All I need is a light blue as well.


----------



## Sigman (Mar 23, 2004)

These folks are offering some AA Mini-Mags without knurling now, as well as a variety of colors. 

I've not seen any without knurling yet, is that a new variety?


----------



## Pellidon (Mar 23, 2004)

The knurless units are made for the companies that offer custom engraved lights. Like college logo, corporate logo and such.


----------



## Hoghead (Mar 23, 2004)

I bought 2 Flag lights without knurling from FlashlightKing.


----------



## turbodog (Mar 23, 2004)

No, not new. Usually smooth barrels are reserved for engraving/etc.


----------



## turbodog (Mar 31, 2004)

FYI, dark green is SUPPOSEDLY available @ www.clorders.com


----------



## stellite (Apr 5, 2004)

Folks here have discussed some of the colors that have changed over the many years of production. For example: the darker "midnight blue" seems to be one of the standard colors now and has replaced the brighter royal blue.
Has the same thing happened with violet/purple? The current production purple lights seem to have a darker, more saturated hue than earlier lights. Am I correct in this?
Also, did the bronze/copper color(s) change during the time that they were produced?


----------



## turbodog (Apr 5, 2004)

Mag makes standard colors year after year; these appear to be:
black
red
royal blue (typically just called 'blue')
camo

They also appear to run custom colors for a year or so and then kill them off. Therein is your midnight blue and others.

Sometimes there will be significant tint variations from manufacturing that show up. I have 2 regular blues that are a good bit different from one another.


----------



## will (Apr 14, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone out there has a bronze aa minimag for sale?


----------



## turbodog (Apr 14, 2004)

good luck


----------



## will (Apr 21, 2004)

I was able to get 3 Bronze Minimags that have a logo on the barrel. 'EQUIPP.COM' these do not have the Knurling on the barrel - they are smooth. I would like to trade for a Pink and a Light Blue. ( I will keep one of these for myself.


----------



## Slaro (Apr 21, 2004)

I don't want the Equipp.com, but pm me with what you need.


----------



## ramptapult (Apr 21, 2004)

I am looking for a light blue as well. Any Help out there?


----------



## Slaro (Apr 22, 2004)

pm sent to ramptapult


----------



## Icarus (Apr 23, 2004)

I have 1 Dark Blue, 1 Light Blue, 3 Gold and 2 Pink. They are brand new, never used and still in their original presentation box (without batteries). All of them have the inscription “MFG BY MAG INSTRUMENTS – ONTARIO CA.” on the bezel ring. You can see them here . PM me if you are interested. Thanks.


----------



## turbodog (Jun 12, 2004)

I don't want to fragment this thread, and have avoided talking about the various "nascar" minimags. I do not collect them, but I do have all the regular colors.

I have found a new minimag that I pretty much consider to be a "regular". It shows a checkered flag and the words "mag-lite racing", but it does NOT endorse a particular driver/etc.

Needless to say... one is on order.












Supposedly they are available at action-lights.com. I have ordered mine from another source. AL does not have pictures though; the other place did.


----------



## turbodog (Jul 6, 2004)

Target was reported to have bronze minimags. Went there, got one. Appears to be a new color "copper". Similar to bronze, yes. Unable to mistake one for the other though.

part # from back of blister pack

m2ajyh

Part # has the prefix "S", but my experience is that all mag part numbers start with "M".

Target's bar code: 0 38739 06750 6


----------



## Roy (Jul 6, 2004)

I'll pay ypu $20.00 for one! We don't have Target Stores here.


----------



## turbodog (Jul 6, 2004)

Roy,

Will be glad to pickup one for you as soon as I can get back by there. Although I would rather you pay ME instead of this YPU character!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## Roy (Jul 6, 2004)

You (Ypu) take PayPal?


----------



## turbodog (Jul 6, 2004)

Yeah, lemme get the light first though.

PM me your address. I assume a regular $3.85 priority box is ok.


----------



## Roy (Jul 6, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## LEDmodMan (Jul 7, 2004)

Roy,
You should have PM'd me! I could have met you at Braum's again! Actually, the Target I would have gone to (off of Bryant Irvin & 820) is less than 10 min. from the Braum's in Benbrook, and I need to pick up a couple of things there.


----------



## Beretta92 (Jul 24, 2004)

Awesome collection. The MiniMag 2AA is my favorite AA flashlight. Just love the look of it and it dont have that bad of light. It'll get the job done. Well anyway, love the way you have them arranged. Yesterday in fact I bought the camo MiniMag on Ebay, my favorite one out of all of them. Nice Job!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## 4x4Dragon (Aug 18, 2004)

i think maglite has released a new shade of blue. saw them last night at wal-mart. it's a lighter blue but doesn't look like the one in your pic.


----------



## turbodog (Sep 14, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*4x4Dragon said:*
i think maglite has released a new shade of blue. saw them last night at wal-mart. it's a lighter blue but doesn't look like the one in your pic. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Dunno if we were looking at the same one, but I wanted to let all know that Wal-Mart DOES have a new color. It is called "shimmer blue".

I picked up one today.

I'll try to post the part # here later.


----------



## turbodog (Sep 14, 2004)

blueshimmer
model # sm2akgn
part # 106-000-779


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 26, 2004)

I suppose it is shimmer blue. I think of it more of a AquaMag (or is it called Aquaman)?


----------



## turbodog (Oct 14, 2004)

Just got this today.

nascar spectrum
model # m2acvh


----------



## Gmount (Dec 14, 2004)

Is anyone looking for a Flag in the presentation box?


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 14, 2004)

I picked up three Mags a couple of weeks ago that were just not the same colors as I'm used to seeing. The lights weren't quite chrome because they had a hint of blue in the color. But they were brighter in color than a pewter color. I don't know what colors they were. In the picture a sample of the color is the top row, fifth from the left. Chrome color is to the left and pewter is on the right of the mystery color. Does anyone know what the color is officially called?

Since I am the mass-destroyer of the MiniMag light...I had the three lights chopped in half. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## turbodog (Dec 14, 2004)

I haven't looked at all my lights recently enough to know off the top of my head. If you still have the package, look at the back for part and/or model numbers and/or color descriptions.

It could be a stock color that has some serious anodizing variances. I have seen some REAL differences in the same color myself.

Where was it bought? I am aware of a few "new" colors out right now. Wal-mart just got blue-shimmer. Target? has copper.

DO YOU HAVE ANY MORE OF THEM, OR CAN YOU GET MORE?


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 14, 2004)

I ripped open the packages to cut the lights in half at night under a fluorescent light. Then I took the Mags to be chopped to a machine shop. When the lights got back and in normal light I was putting the lamp assemblies back into Mags- that is when I noticed the color differences. I’ve used the blister packs to send out the chopped lights so I wouldn’t know which light went to the blister packs.

But I can tell you that all the lights came from Wal-Mart. And Wal-Mart has the lights under fluorescent lights so it is hard to see the difference from the mystery chrome-blue and chrome.

I know I’m not crazy…my wife noticed the color difference too.

I’ll have to check Wal-Mart to see if they have any more of the mystery color.

_Edit:_ Even a guy at work noticed the color was different.


----------



## turbodog (Dec 14, 2004)

Oh goody!

I JUST got an email from the person making my display case. It is supposed to be ready Friday. Took long enough...... about 6 months or so.


----------



## turbodog (Dec 14, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*haveblue said:*
I ripped open the packages to cut the lights in half at night under a fluorescent light. Then I took the Mags to be chopped to a machine shop. When the lights got back and in normal light I was putting the lamp assemblies back into Mags- that is when I noticed the color differences. I’ve used the blister packs to send out the chopped lights so I wouldn’t know which light went to the blister packs.

But I can tell you that all the lights came from Wal-Mart. And Wal-Mart has the lights under fluorescent lights so it is hard to see the difference from the mystery chrome-blue and chrome.

I know I’m not crazy…my wife noticed the color difference too.

I’ll have to check Wal-Mart to see if they have any more of the mystery color.

_Edit:_ Even a guy at work noticed the color was different. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'll have to look at all mine soon. I have a sinking feeling this may have been an old/rare color (unless it was bad anodizing). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif That light could have been worth some bucks!


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 14, 2004)

I wouldn't be to sure about the old and rare color. The Wal-Mart I got 1/2 of the lights from is a Super Wal-Mart that just opened one month ago- across the street from the older and smaller Wally World across the street. All the stock in Super Wally was suppose to be new stock and the stock I picked up wasn't dusty. So I emptied their new stock of MiniMags.

The other half of the bunch of lights I picked up from a local town is also from a Wally World. I raid that place regularly and empty out their stock of MiniMags too.


----------



## Xrunner (Dec 14, 2004)

The past few times I've been to my WalMart I've noticed some new/different colors. It almost seems like they got a limited run in as more "normal" colors have been appearing as of lately.

-Mike


----------



## nikon (Dec 15, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*haveblue said:*
I picked up three Mags a couple of weeks ago that were just not the same colors as I'm used to seeing. The lights weren't quite chrome because they had a hint of blue in the color. But they were brighter in color than a pewter color. I don't know what colors they were. In the picture a sample of the color is the top row, fifth from the left. Chrome color is to the left and pewter is on the right of the mystery color. Does anyone know what the color is officially called?

[/ QUOTE ]

Sounds exactly like one that I had recently. I believe Mag calls it "grey".


----------



## turbodog (Dec 15, 2004)

I made a quick check of my sources and so far it looks like pewter and gray are the same color. I'll try to look into this further later on.


----------



## turbodog (Dec 15, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*turbodog said:*

Yeah, that actually occurred to me. I need a NEW black to match all these lights. I am ala roy having a case built for them in february.




[/ QUOTE ]

Case will be ready this Friday. Looks like it took closer to a year instead of the 6 months I remember.


----------



## Pellidon (Dec 15, 2004)

Wal Mart does have a new grey variant. "Charcoal" if I remember correctly. It is darker than grey. I saw some yesterday morning but 10 hours of airport waiting and flying has fuzzed my memory out.


----------



## turbodog (Dec 15, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Pellidon said:*
Wal Mart does have a new grey variant. "Charcoal" if I remember correctly. It is darker than grey. I saw some yesterday morning but 10 hours of airport waiting and flying has fuzzed my memory out. 

[/ QUOTE ]

*smacks pellidon upside the head*

Don't you know you're supposed to tell me and Roy about these new ones!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## Pellidon (Dec 15, 2004)

I just saw it yesterday and got to a computer today. Sorry. Ouch!


----------



## nikon (Dec 15, 2004)

I just received a Minimag which I bought from another CPF member who called it pewter. It's the same as the the one with the slightly blue color mentioned above. The one I've always referred to as pewter is the same as the 6th light in haveblue's picture, which he also calls pewter. It's kind of like silver, but about 20 to 30 percent darker. 

One noticeable difference between the lights is the way the finish feels. The real pewter one feels like bare metal, while the bluish one feels as though it has some sort of clearcoat finish sprayed on. I get a sensation of something akin to plastic, and there's considerably more friction as I rub my thumb across the surface. The rubbing also produces a quite audible sound.


----------



## turbodog (Dec 15, 2004)

Can anyone confirm this charcoal color?

If so, would that person buy me one and ship it to me?


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 15, 2004)

I don't think the mystery Mag color is charcoal.

If you had a Printer's Pantone Matching System Color & Black Selector book I would say the color is Pantone 300C blue halftone print with 10% blue and 10% black halftone screens.


----------



## turbodog (Dec 15, 2004)

Well, I'll just call my contact there tomorrow.


----------



## greenlight (Dec 16, 2004)

I think an Enron mm would be essential


----------



## Jeritall (Dec 16, 2004)

The way Maglite is apparently beginning to issue new colors, I hope Turbodog's new display case has slots for more than the twenty "current" factory standard colors or else his new show piece is already obsolete.


----------



## turbodog (Dec 16, 2004)

I pick it up Friday and it has 40 slots. I currently have 31 lights.


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 16, 2004)

Eh? If Mag won't make an LED light then they make different color lights instead. _Now that is marketing!_ That saves a lot on R&D. I don't think Mag has an R&D department. Maybe Mag has just one person mixing paint colors.


----------



## turbodog (Dec 16, 2004)

Ok. Just got off the phone with my contact @ mag. They say that there is no new color. The most recent colors they released were jade/copper/blue shimmer.

They went on to say that they *though* that pewter and gray are 2 different color. I looked up the part #s they gave me, and I have to disagree with this. They did say that a certain degree of anodizing variance was acceptable and that is likely where the difference has come from.


----------



## Roy (Dec 16, 2004)

Would someone that has access to a "blue shimmer" AA MiniMag please PM me. The price I pay for living in smalltown America is the lack of diversity in retail outlets.


----------



## Jeritall (Dec 16, 2004)

Turbodog: Be sure to post pictures of your new display case. I have always been curious about what Baskin Robbins "31" flavors of ice cream were. Now I'm curious about your "31" minimags. I thought there were 20 "general" released colors plus the Nascar flame and finish flags,(are you counting the drivers series?) and the gold plated one Mag did for Neiman Marcus co. years ago. Then there are the 3 lights in the Americana collection. Are your other MM lights ones that are finished with "acceptable anodizing variance"s? What am I missing?


----------



## Xrunner (Dec 16, 2004)

Roy and Turbodog, I'm heading off to WalMart later this afternoon. If there are any colors that I consider to be "unusual" I'll pick them up and post pictures. If they turn out to be some normal ones and no one wants them I can always return them.

-Mike


----------



## Roy (Dec 16, 2004)

Xrunner....turbodog is getting me a blue shimmer,,,,thanks anyway!!!!!


----------



## turbodog (Dec 16, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Jeritall said:*
Turbodog: Be sure to post pictures of your new display case. I have always been curious about what Baskin Robbins "31" flavors of ice cream were. Now I'm curious about your "31" minimags. I thought there were 20 "general" released colors plus the Nascar flame and finish flags,(are you counting the drivers series?) and the gold plated one Mag did for Neiman Marcus co. years ago. Then there are the 3 lights in the Americana collection. Are your other MM lights ones that are finished with "acceptable anodizing variance"s? What am I missing? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well, you know, you can get any color you want in quantities of 10k from mag.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## turbodog (Dec 16, 2004)

Ok, here we go.

Two cases were made. Each holds 22 lights.

The material is mahogany. The corner inserts are wenge. There are hangers on the back for wall-mounting.














Here you get a good close-up of how the lights fit into the holders.







And here is it filled with lights.






Top row (left to right): flag, bronze, regular blue, fuschia, jade, light blue, pink, real gold, midnight blue, silver, black

Bottom row (left to right): camo, nascar spectrum, dark green, shimmer blue, orange, copper, purple, pewter, red, regular gold, lime green

Second set:






Midnight blue (smooth), regular gold, lime green (smooth), orange, americana 1 2 3, regular gold, copper


I spoke with the maker about making more of these cases. He said that this was basically a favor (I still paid him) to me for being a good customer through the years. If he was to make more, 10 sets (20 total ones) would be a minimum amount.


----------



## greenLED (Dec 16, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*turbodog said:*
I currently have 31 lights. 

[/ QUOTE ]
We need updated pics!


----------



## turbodog (Dec 16, 2004)

I really need better lighting..... the colors look off.


----------



## Jeritall (Dec 16, 2004)

TURBODOG...Thats impressive! Congratulations. Do you still have something left to give your wife for Christmas? 
(P.S..Does it snow in Mississippi?)


----------



## turbodog (Dec 16, 2004)

I paid for this about a year ago. Wife's getting some pottery and a red coat.

Snow..... about once every 6 years. We get about 1/2 inch and it doesn't stick.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 17, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/oops.gif... looks like I'm missing the 'shimmer' blue... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif
BTW nice case turbodog! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## greenLED (Dec 17, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/kewlpics.gif 
:drops jaw and drools in envy:


----------



## Roy (Dec 17, 2004)

Turbodog.....I use two or three white led lights as a light source for my pictures.


----------



## turbodog (Dec 19, 2004)

Here's some better pictures.

Same layout as before.

And I have managed to mount them on the wall (in the den!).


----------



## cooler_exp (Dec 19, 2004)

just came from walmart,bought a new addition,ice blue aa mini maglite,not the shimmer blue either, but lighter and it says ice blue on the back,better make room on that display case for one more.


----------



## turbodog (Dec 19, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*cooler_exp said:*
just came from walmart,bought a new addition,ice blue aa mini maglite,not the shimmer blue either, but lighter and it says ice blue on the back,better make room on that display case for one more. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Couple of things:

1. look on the back and give me the code, it will be something like "m2axxx".

2. buy one for me and ship it to me


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 19, 2004)

Turbodog- can I guess you are all-excited that there is a new color MiniMag?


----------



## turbodog (Dec 19, 2004)

I am thinking ice blue may be the rare light blue reincarnated.

There is VERY little difference between my shimmer blue and my light blue, with the light blue being slightly lighter.


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 19, 2004)

The mystery ice blue looks like a chrome with a blue tint to it.


----------



## turbodog (Dec 19, 2004)

Well will someone send me one?


----------



## Roy (Dec 19, 2004)

wish our WalMart would get some of the new ons!!!! I'll reimburse if if someone will get me one.


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 19, 2004)

I'll check the Macho, Biggo, Super-Wal-Mart tomorrow morning on my way to work. The icy color is hard to spot because the fluorescent lights make the color hard to spot. Under the lights they look virtually like the chrome color. I'll see if I can pick up as many as possible.


----------



## turbodog (Dec 19, 2004)

The part # would still be nice if someone's got it.


----------



## cooler_exp (Dec 19, 2004)

THE MODEL NUMBER IS -M2AKBN- PART NUMBER IS 106-000-772,
I RARELY GET TO WALMART BECAUSE OF DISTANCE,BUT IF NOBODY ELSE CAN FIND ANY BY THE NEXT TIME I GO THERE THEN I WILL PICK SOME UP....


----------



## Roy (Dec 20, 2004)

I got my Blue Shimmer from turbodog today.....thanks TD!

I'm not absolutely sure that in another life the "Blue Shimmer" was not called "Light Blue"! Mine is just a hair darker than my "Light Blue". You could make a case for anodise color batch differences. Anyone else have a "Light Blue" to "Blue Shimmer" compairison? MagLight has been known in the past to just change the name of the color (gray/pewter violet/purple).


----------



## turbodog (Dec 20, 2004)

Mine also is a hair (what unit of measurement is that?) darker than the light blue.


----------



## Pellidon (Dec 20, 2004)

Ice Blue: M2AKBN 106-000-772

Charcoal: M2AKDN 106-000-781

Ice is lighter than Blue Shimmer. Charcoal is a touch darker than "Grey" (aka Pewter?). The grey is also a little bluer tint than pewter. In my opinion.

Both come with the green base replacement bulbs.

My closest Wal Mart doesn't have them, some do some don't.

Ice Blue is also in the solitare and the 2D version at Wally World.


----------



## Xrunner (Dec 21, 2004)

Here are some I have for sale that I purchased from my local WalMart. 





From left to right: BLS (a version of Blue Shimmer), Ice Blue, Gray, Charcoal, and Unknown.

"BLS"
Model Number: SM2AKGN
Part Number: 106-000-779

Not Pictured:
"Blue Shummer"
Model Number: SM2AKGN
Part Number: 106-000-779

Ice Blue (no name on back)
Model Number: M2AKBN
Part Number: 106-000-772

Charcoal (no name on back)
Model Number: M2AKDN
Part Number: 106-000-781

"Gray"
Model Number: SM2A09N
Part Number: 106-000-650

Silver (no name on back)
Model Number: M2A10N
Part Number: 106-000-653


A "new" color not mentioned above is the bright, shiny silver seen on the far right. 

Model Number: M2A10N, Part Number: 106-000-653.

-Mike


----------



## turbodog (Dec 21, 2004)

Ok, I can confirm that your unknown/silver, part # m2a10n is an existing color. In my database of part #s above it is there, just with a different suffix.

FYI:

the part #s break down this way
m2a10n
m2a (minimag 2 aa size)
10 the color
n usually a packaging descriptor

Sometimes the last 3 (10n) will be a color descriptor, but this is rare.


----------



## Xrunner (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks for the info, I edited the names/model/part numbers into the post above.

-Mike


----------



## turbodog (Dec 22, 2004)

Also, the "09" gray is an existing color. It is in the database also.


----------



## turbodog (Dec 22, 2004)

PM sent to xrunner for 2 lights.


----------



## greenLED (Dec 22, 2004)

TD, look at this thread about a yellow camo minimag (??)

PM sent


----------



## will (Dec 23, 2004)

I have one of the 'old' light blue minimags. I really can't tell the difference between the light blue and the 'new' shimmer blue. I have most of the colors (not the real gold one however ) is there a complete listing of all the item numbers,including the newest one?


----------



## turbodog (Dec 23, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*will said:*
I have one of the 'old' light blue minimags. I really can't tell the difference between the light blue and the 'new' shimmer blue. I have most of the colors (not the real gold one however ) is there a complete listing of all the item numbers,including the newest one? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I posted a pretty darn complete list in this thread already. The latest #s are in the recent posts.


----------



## will (Dec 23, 2004)

Sorry - I had been looking for all the numbers in one complete list. 

thanks for the info..


----------



## cia (Dec 24, 2004)

You could use all the different color maglites as Christmas tree ornaments. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## turbodog (Dec 24, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*will said:*
Sorry - I had been looking for all the numbers in one complete list. 

thanks for the info.. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I have went back and updated my master part # list with the new info.


----------



## Stream (Dec 26, 2004)

Wow, great collection. I just have the black one lol.


----------



## Pellidon (Dec 27, 2004)

My guess on the new serial numbers that end in "N" are the packages that have light, holster, and two spare lamps. All the Wal-Mart lights come with that setup and all end in "N".


----------



## turbodog (Dec 27, 2004)

I actually think the N denotes the new lamps. If you look in my part # list, I think the old designator was 6 for the blister pack/holster/lamps.


----------



## turbodog (Dec 28, 2004)

Just got my maglite racing today. I have updated the part # database.


----------



## turbodog (Dec 31, 2004)

Latest addition to the family.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif 

Little sucker traveled all the way from Norway to find me.


----------



## Former_Mag_User (Jan 1, 2005)

That one is pretty cool! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

The regular gold and copper ones looks nice also. How long have you been colecting them?


----------



## turbodog (Jan 1, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Former_Mag_User said:*
That one is pretty cool! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

The regular gold and copper ones looks nice also. How long have you been colecting them? 


[/ QUOTE ]

About a year to year and a half.


----------



## Roy (Feb 7, 2005)

Closing this thread as it is getting too long.....over 200 postings. This thread is continued as AA MiniMag Collection - Part 2


----------

